# Foriegn Currency



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

What coins from other countries contain precious metals?? Basically whta i mean is there any foriegn currency that are similar to pre '65 coins?? That kina thing


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is some information for the US and Canadian coins.

http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

A quick search says that (and this was pretty intuitive already) that no modern coins in circulation are made from precious metals. See Greshams Law. The only coin I know of thats made from a metal thats worth anything is the US nickel, which will soon change.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Here is some information for the US and Canadian coins.
> 
> http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


Gracias, got anything on europe?


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> A quick search says that (and this was pretty intuitive already) that no modern coins in circulation are made from precious metals. See Greshams Law. The only coin I know of thats made from a metal thats worth anything is the US nickel, which will soon change.


Yea, i figured as much, i didnt mean modern currency


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Gold Krugerrand from South Africa.
Here is info for Mexico http://www.silverrecyclers.com/Calculators/mxcoin_calculator.aspx
Here is one where you can pick countries http://worldcoingallery.com/


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

You can get old mexican pesos made of silver and gold. Plus they look cool!! And they trade nicely for tequila (magus its made from cactus... no grains!!) My granpa used to go to Juarez a lot when I was little, usually once a year. He would always bring back leather goods (I just gave my childhood belt to my daughter and it still is in good shape) and a few silver coins. Mexico has lots and lots of silver mines and it was always great quality. Unfortunately he passed away when I was in high school and the silver and gold coins magically vanished when my wino uncle moved in to help granny. Is it just me but doesn't it always seem like the WWII generation always kept gold and silver?? I guess when you see SHTF first hand common sense about PM's get burned in. BTW, you can get the 50 peso silver coin on ebay and its about as pretty a coin you can get.


----------

